# Recommendations for a semi-weighted - or stick with weighted?



## Synesthesia (May 10, 2013)

Hi all,

So I'm at a strange crossroads.. :lol: 

Having worked on weighted keys since 1995, moving from trusty Kurzweil PC88 on to Doepfer LMK4+, I'm now at that strange place where I'm wondering if I should try a semi weighted or alternate, to save my poor wrists hammering away trying to reach 124 for those bartok pizzes.. 

I've always preferred weighted as I seem to have more control over what comes out the other end. I should say, I'm a reasonably proficient pianist, so I suspect the blame lay more in the dodgy response of some of the unweighted keys I've tried rather than shoddy technique!

Is there an equivalent of great quality keybeds such as the Kurz and Doepfer keys, but with a lighter action, more of a synth feel?

I'd love to hear some philosophical thoughts from Piano junkies like myself as well, on what they prefer to compose on.. I use the keyboard for everything, playing synth drums, whacking out those perc parts, the usual.

My Doepfer has an intermittent failure of the lower few keys on the kb, and its built into my current desk, so I'm thinking carefully about the replacement.

Any thoughts or advice gratefully received!

Cheers,

Paul :mrgreen:


----------



## Maestro77 (May 10, 2013)

I'm also very curious about this. I currently use the M-Audio Keystation 88es but would love to find an 88-key semi-weighted controller with better response.


----------



## Arbee (May 10, 2013)

I have a Kawai ES6 digital piano as an 88 controller with an Axiom Pro 49 on a slide out above the piano (see below). Gives me the best of both worlds as I can't get comfortable using a semi weighted for "real piano" or a fully weighted for other sounds. Completely different technique involved IMHO. The added bonus is that I can plonk around with a few ideas using the piano speakers without firing up the whole rig. So perhaps it comes down to how much piano features in your work.

.


----------



## muk (May 10, 2013)

As a classically trained pianist I went with a digitalpiano. I can recommend the Roland FP 7F - it has a very nice, responsive keybed. While having a rather light touch it still feels sufficiently realistic.
The semiweighted controller didn't do it for me (owned a M-Audio Oxygen for some years). I wasn't able to control velocity and rhythm, and it felt weird playing it. However, the weighted controllers I tried still felt worse to me than the better dp models. So a dp was the way to go for me. On my Roland I'm able to play in all I need. I have good control over low and high volumes and it isn't fatiguing to play.
But Arbees suggestion might be spot on. Use a weighted keybed for nuanced playing and a cheap 48 or 61 semiweighted controller for whatever you can't do on the weighted


----------



## Theseus (May 11, 2013)

Hi Paul,

We've been having similar concerns in this recent topic : http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... fe4d43405e

I strongly advise to reserve judgment until you try a Kawaï VPC (should be available easily in London for trying). You can see my lengthy comment at the bottom on the thread. 

In short: this controller is amazing. And regarding your concern about "weight", I must say it's much lighter that the comparing Fatar actions.

I'm mentioning the Fatar actions (currently Studiologic), because both the Kurzweil and the Doepfer you mentioned both use actions produced by Fatar/Studiologic. Actually, the action from the Doepfer is exactly the same than the one from the Studiologic VMK188 I'm talking about in the thread and that I had until now.

In comparison, the Kawaï VPC is heads and shoulders above it in terms of action (and the 3rd sensor IS a god send for repetitions, to trigger those lovely shorts in Sable for example). AND the action is much lighter.

The only trade-off regarding your setup would be the size of it: it's 18,5 cm high, much higher than the Doepfer. So kinda hard to build-in in a desk. But definitely worth considering anyway (I personally decided to build my desk around it, with a custom solution provided by Unterlass).

Last bit: it's incredibly inspiring to play and to compose on a keyboard with such a wonderful piano action.


----------



## muk (May 11, 2013)

Sorry for OT, but how did you manage to integrate a 18.5cm high controller into a desk? That'd greatly interest me, as I'm struggling to find an optimal setup with a 14cm controller. Either the tabletop gets too high for me or there's nit enough space for my legs. So I'm really curious about this


----------



## Rob (May 11, 2013)

Synesthesia @ 11th May 2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I'm at a strange crossroads.. :lol:
> 
> ...



me I'd stick to weighted... I find that the heavier keys absorb the impact energy much better than the lighter ones, and my wrists feel better this way...  At home I use a Yamaha clp-something hooked to the pc, and apart the lack of wheels and controllers in general it feels quite good under the fingers.


----------



## Theseus (May 11, 2013)

muk @ Sat May 11 said:


> Sorry for OT, but how did you manage to integrate a 18.5cm high controller into a desk? That'd greatly interest me, as I'm struggling to find an optimal setup with a 14cm controller. Either the tabletop gets too high for me or there's nit enough space for my legs. So I'm really curious about this



Well, I'm 1m90 and I've the tabletop at 77.5cm... Contact Arno at Unterlass. His basic desk can accommodate a controller of 170cm long by 16cm high without any custom modifications. And the built quality and ergonomics are fantastic.


----------



## germancomponist (May 11, 2013)

A weighted is a "must" for piano playing, but for the rest I think a semi is better, at least for my fingers... .


----------



## MrCambiata (May 11, 2013)

I also gave Kawaï VPC a try. Saw one in musicstore in Cologne. Really great, playable touch. A bit pricy for me though.
I sometimes use my Numa Organ for gigs instead of my yamaha stage piano because it weights only 10 Kg and serves also as a Controller. But for piano playing there's no comparision with weighted keys in terms of dynamic response.


----------



## chimuelo (May 11, 2013)

If portability ever becomes an issue the Casio PX-5S looks really nice.
I have the PX-3S and only do old Southern Rock Piano tunes mostly, 
but have used it for Cool School Jazz gigs, and some old fav's by Debussy and Chopin.
It can do any style, but I am sure you remember doing Juries or Recitals where you never got a warm up.
So guys use to this upbringing can make synth action work if forced to.
Fortunately I always go for in between action since it isn't ever going to respond 
like a real instrument, but enough resistance for me to emulate all instruments instead of just Piano.
But do enjoy firm action and light weight of the Casio's.
I watched them for years, and they have just kept bringing better, smaller and smarter methods for their Stage Pianos.
I especially like the 4 Zone Controller features.
For 999 USD that's a sore dick deal, you can't beat it.


----------



## germancomponist (May 11, 2013)

chimuelo, I once had the Casio VZ 1, and its keyboard was very good..... .


----------



## dcoscina (May 11, 2013)

I went through keyboard after key lard looking for the perfect balance of weighted controller and quick response. I finally found it in the Kirzweil PC3x. It's still weighted but I find the action lighter than most Yammy and Studiologic boards. I have less issues with quick flurries with it too. There are several preset curves that I can switch easily if I need greater velocity response with less effort.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 12, 2013)

I'm also looking for a semi-weighted. I'm on my 2nd duff es88 - modwheel lasted a year on the first, some keys periodically don't sound on the 2nd. It's rubbish. The only other one I've seen is one by a cheap-looking company called Alto - don't suppose anyone has had any experience with that?

I really don't want weighted...


----------



## Synesthesia (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your very interesting takes on things. I think the VPC is probably unfortunately not a goer for me due to its form factor:

I think I'm going to have to sit for an hour or two somewhere where they have a load of these and just see what they feel like: annoying that I won't have any way to tell what the velocity output is showing! Hmm.. unless I take my laptop maybe..

I'm very interested in that Kurz PC3x David - I hadn't thought about the effect the recovery time has on playing as well.. and I did love my PC88 so much back in the day!

Also an interesting take Arbee on having two keys for different styles.. not sure if I can make that work in my desk layout though..

Keep any suggestions coming in - I'm making a master list of everything everyone is suggesting so I can try them all out!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## muk (May 12, 2013)

If you're seriously considering a lightweight action, you could check out the M-Audio Keystation 88es. The action is fast, and it's super cheap. Plus I know of a professional pianist who uses this model for his vsts. So it's at least possible, eventhough it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 12, 2013)

Hi Muk,

Funnily enough the one keyboard I have tried in the past and not been able to get on with was a keystation pro 88.

I found the response to be pretty much on/off even trying out every single profile in the board! :D

It was a temp while my PC88 was receiving a new logic board!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Dan Mott (May 12, 2013)

I would never suggest anyone buy the M-Audio 88es. Yes, it's light, but the action is horrible. You have to bang the crap out of the keys (;D) to get the highest velocities and hit the key extremely soft to hit the lowest velocities.

I'd suggest what another dude said above and that's the Roland FP-7F. I'd say that thing is semi weighted, but in a good way. also the Studiologic VMK188.

For fully weighted, I'd go the VPC-1, though I know you aren't interested in the product.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 12, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:


> I would never suggest anyone buy the M-Audio 88es. Yes, it's light, but the action is horrible. You have to bang the crap out of the keys (;D) to get the highest velocities and hit the key extremely soft to hit the lowest velocities.



I'd love to be able to reliably bang the crap out of mine and get the highest velocities. Not that infrequently, I get the fun variation of nothing at all, or rather a note that lasts 0.01 seconds. I'd sent it back soon after ordering but they found "nothing wrong with it".

Like Paul, form factor is an issue for me. So... not weighted, small form factor... that counts out pretty much everything. What are my options? Buy another crappy es88.

Or this Alto. It can't be worse, can it? I think I found one mention on a forum somewhere which said "it's fine", and there's this postive but pretty basic youtube review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAVQe_jCWPU . No other comments or reviews on the net. Would love to hear some feedback about anything the company made from someone here... anyone? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## MrCambiata (May 13, 2013)

The Kawai has, apart from wooden keys, three sensors. This means that the key doesn't have to go all the way up before striking again in order to produce a tone, like a real piano would do. I've noticed that the new Casio Privia Px-350 and Px-150 also have three sensors. Another example is the (very expensive) Physis Piano. But you also pay for the modeled pianos (which to my ears are not very convincing...)


----------



## Dan Mott (May 13, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 13 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I would never suggest anyone buy the M-Audio 88es. Yes, it's light, but the action is horrible. You have to bang the crap out of the keys (;D) to get the highest velocities and hit the key extremely soft to hit the lowest velocities.
> ...




Don't know much about the Alto.

You ever played one of these Noise Man? http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Oxygen88/ 

Apparently they are pretty good..


----------



## muk (May 13, 2013)

Sorry, don't know the Alto. But it seems to be a knockoff of the CME Z-Keys vapourware:

http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbthreads.php/topics/2326951/Re_Ok_so_which_one_s_the_knock (http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbthread ... _the_knock)

Paul, if you decide to stay with hammeraction (which I would), the Roland FP 7F is an excellent choice. The action is light for hammer (can't think of any fully weighted that has a lighter and faster action), but still realistic and a joy to play on. As a piano-junkie (clasically trained for many years) I can fully recommend it. Lets me reliably control velocity and rhythm without strain


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 13, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:


> You ever played one of these Noise Man? http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Oxygen88/
> 
> Apparently they are pretty good..



It's a big old mutha though, innit?

CME is weighted I think (unless I missed one?)


----------



## Dan Mott (May 13, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 13 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:
> 
> 
> > You ever played one of these Noise Man? http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Oxygen88/
> ...



Yup. It's pretty ugly :D

I awaiting to see someone design a nice Keyboard controller that isn't a beast, but I mean I nice weighted controller.


----------



## muk (May 13, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:


> I awaiting to see someone design a nice Keyboard controller that isn't a beast, but I mean I nice weighted controller.



Fatar Numa Nano springs to mind. 130 x 30.5 x 12.2 cm, and 10kg only despite the fully weighted keys...


----------



## davinwv (May 13, 2013)

muk @ Mon May 13 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I awaiting to see someone design a nice Keyboard controller that isn't a beast, but I mean I nice weighted controller.
> ...



I've been using the Studiologic Acuna 88 since Christmas. I've also owned both the Numa Nero and Numa Nano, and I like the Acuna the best.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 13, 2013)

davinwv @ Mon May 13 said:


> muk @ Mon May 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:
> ...



Interesting! this looks great

How does it feel compared to the Nero?


----------



## davinwv (May 13, 2013)

After I got a Baldwin R5 grand at home, I realized just how unrealistic the action on the Nero was! The Nero is sluggish and its key travel is far too deep (the newer wood keybed on the Numa Concert might be better). It got to the point where I just couldn't stand playing it!

The Acuna feels lighter than the Nero, but a bit heavier than the Nano. Thus, it seems to tick all the boxes regarding weight and key travel, and it works great for piano, Rhodes, and Wurly (not something I could say for the Nero).

The Acuna's only downside is key repetitions. Again, the newer tri-sensor actions in the Numa Concert and the VPC1 might be better for this.

I do not use the iPad functionality, as I'm not an Apple person.


----------



## germancomponist (May 14, 2013)

I want to add something, Paul:

It depends also on the libraries what you are playing with your keyboeard, how the library is programmed.... .

Many years ago when I bought a "drum to midi" pad from Alesis I found out that I had to edit the sounds to let them react to the pads how I wanted it..... . 

Same with all other libs.....?


----------



## FriFlo (May 14, 2013)

I really love my Kurzweil Midiboard, I use it sitting next to my desk though, as its form factor doesn't really make it a choice for integration into the studio desk. To me, this keyboard's quality has never been matched again for a master keyboard. It has polyphonic and monophonic aftertouch and the action is lighter than a real piano, but somehow it feels very good to play for piano playing as well. You can set up sensitivity for note on/off velocity and aftertouch. This is IMHO the best action for a studio master keyboard to this day. If you can get one, give it a try!
Other than that, I am also looking for a lighter weighted but solid keyboard for the main desk. I haven't found anything really great, but the new Roland A88 is my favorite thus far. I couldn't try it, but I think its action is identical to the Roland RD-64, which I recently tried. The downside, it has no aftertouch, but that is unusable on most keyboards anyway, because it's way to heavy to be useful on weighted pianos and especially with roland models. So far I will go with it, as I got the kurzweil, which is great for aftertouch ...


----------



## synthetic (May 14, 2013)

Get an analog synth that you can also use as a controller. Moog Voyager and Alesis Andromeda both have nice semi-weighted Fatar keybeds. 

Not the cheapest recommendation, only the best one.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 15, 2013)

haha... nice idea Jeff!

Some more great feedback and ideas here. So the Fatar keybeds seem to be what I am looking for, and subconciously gravitated to in the past..

So the LMK4+ has the TP/10, while the Kurz PC3X has the TP/40 light version...

I think the 40 is a newer design? it looks more complex in the diagrams.. :D :D


----------



## Synesthesia (May 15, 2013)

Gunther - 

Agreed, but one thing for example I don't like about the Doepfer is that you have to scale the black keys back to make them dynamically even with the whites for some reason.. and this actually just reduces the max vel output. So at a nice even level, you only get up to 121-122 out as a max even if you lift your leg up and dropkick down on to the keyboard. (Not that I've ever tried that of course!)


----------



## Synesthesia (May 15, 2013)

erm...

Pc3x no longer available????


----------



## Eric (May 16, 2013)

Great thread - learned a lot here thanks!

I've got a Studiologic VMK-188 on my desk, and I'm extremely happy with the feel. I also own a Numa Nano, and while it doesn't feel quite as good to me, it serves me well as a portable 88, with a light enough feel to emulate a B3 and not injure myself. I haven't yet tried the new Fatar action, which sounds like it's right up my alley.

+1 as well to the idea of using an analog synth with aftertouch, I've also got an Alesis Andromeda next to me which I use to this end. And speaking of aftertouch, it's always been easier for me to use on a semi-weighted board, maybe that's just me - I seldom utilize it on my VMK, which does sadden me a bit.

As for the weighted vs semi-weighted question, I really like to have both, but I'm able to make a good weighted work for almost all of my needs. IMO, beyond the question of a controller feeling more or less like a piano, it comes down to dynamic control; while I personally play with a lighter touch than many other pianists, I still struggle to utilize the full spectrum of dynamics on a semi-weighted. The only reasons I reach for a semi-weighted are palm swells and aftertouch.

Finally, one other keyboard I believe worth mentioning that hasn't been spoken of yet on this thread is the Infinite Response VAX-77. I don't own one, and I admit I'd be more tempted to buy if they made an 88key model (with the pitch bend on top). It gets a lot of hype for being foldable, but the real feature to me is the action. If there's one do-it-all keyboard action I've tried, this is it. It's got its own unique feel, not quite like anything else, and I felt I had all the dynamic control I could want, whether for piano, Rhodes, or organ. Most intriguing to me, I felt it added to my speed and dexterity - I could play faster on it with more control than on anything I own. And it's got polyphonic aftertouch.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 16, 2013)

You'd think someone out there could create a controller with switchable keys to go from weighted to semi-weighted. I'd totally buy this. But I'd settle for a good semi-weighted to replace my 88es. Incredible how few options there are.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good reason to buy a nice hardware synth  You'll get the synth action keyboard and a shiny new synth itself.

Virus KC 61's keys have a really great action and quality, my favorite of all synth or midi keyboards & around $800 used.

But don't trust me, I tend to convolute every situation into a reason to buy a new synth lol.


----------



## edhamilton (May 16, 2013)

I'd happily pay top dollar for an 88 note un-weighted controller if it had action as good as earlier yamaha or korg synths (love the feel of Z1)

But alas, nothing like that is available.


----------



## Fidelity (May 16, 2013)

As FriFlo said, the Kurzweil Midiboard is amazing. Get the MIJ, not the American version. You can tell from the front (the M in Midiboard is slanted on the American model).

Very light action (close to a bosi), and hands down the best for an 88 key. Real wooden keys, rubber contacts. You can feel the difference. It's better than a midi'd upright for every use but as a piano or a piece of furniture. No joke.

That said, there are three things to beware of with this keyboard. It's insanely heavy (seriously, don't try lifting it. It's 100-140+ LBs. It feels like 200), it's insanely ugly (sorry Kurz), and the velocity curve is less than ideal (I have a Novation Remote 61 sitting on top of it and you can definitely tell the difference).

If you can find one, buy it. You won't regret it. Just make the seller deliver it.



FriFlo @ Tue May 14 said:


> I really love my Kurzweil Midiboard, I use it sitting next to my desk though, as its form factor doesn't really make it a choice for integration into the studio desk. To me, this keyboard's quality has never been matched again for a master keyboard. It has polyphonic and monophonic aftertouch and the action is lighter than a real piano, but somehow it feels very good to play for piano playing as well. You can set up sensitivity for note on/off velocity and aftertouch. This is IMHO the best action for a studio master keyboard to this day. If you can get one, give it a try!
> Other than that, I am also looking for a lighter weighted but solid keyboard for the main desk. I haven't found anything really great, but the new Roland A88 is my favorite thus far. I couldn't try it, but I think its action is identical to the Roland RD-64, which I recently tried. The downside, it has no aftertouch, but that is unusable on most keyboards anyway, because it's way to heavy to be useful on weighted pianos and especially with roland models. So far I will go with it, as I got the kurzweil, which is great for aftertouch ...


----------



## synthetic (May 17, 2013)

I have a Midiboard and it's just OK. The action is very light, even after I had a piano tech replace the bushings and add weighting. There's no "notch" on the keyboard, it's just a simple lever. Feels more like a Rhodes than a piano. Poly aftertouch is fun, though. 

If you have one then budget some cash for replacing the felt bushings, if it hasn't been done already. 

More info about mine: http://voxcaliber.com/midiboard/


----------



## muk (May 19, 2013)

Paul, just out of curiosity: have you already decided which way to go?


----------



## Laozi (May 30, 2013)

I'm also interested in hearing what you decide on. If the PC3x is not available, perhaps PC3LE8 will be of interest, though I know nothing of the technology.


----------



## reneS (May 30, 2013)

After my heavy duty Roland RD1000 died on me I tried many alternatives and settled finaly for the Roland RD-700 NX.
There is no alternative to go to the shop and try it (including the noise of the action).
rene


----------



## Dan Mott (May 30, 2013)

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/A88/

What about this one. Small and looks nice


----------



## reneS (May 30, 2013)

The size is great, but the action does not compare with the RD-700, for me it feels very different.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 30, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Mon 13 May said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon May 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Mon May 13 said:
> ...



I just upgraded my keystation 61es to an Alesis Q88, and even though they are essentially identical, the Alesis actually has a better key bed. Better action, better response. And it's Black! So I would recommend it over the 88es.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 30, 2013)

Hi chaps,

I haven't made it down to west la music yet.. or somewhere where they will have a lot of keyboards!

I am hoping the new PC3LE8 will be the winner.

In a funny way, that will bring me full circle as I bought my beloved PC88 on arrival to LA in 99 (from West LA music) when I was doing the Ascap film scoring workshop, and then dragged it all the way back to London with me afterwards!

Hopefully I'll be able to get down there in a couple of weeks and I'll report back as promised!


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (May 30, 2013)

Eric @ Thu May 16 said:


> Finally, one other keyboard I believe worth mentioning that hasn't been spoken of yet on this thread is the Infinite Response VAX-77. I don't own one, and I admit I'd be more tempted to buy if they made an 88key model (with the pitch bend on top). It gets a lot of hype for being foldable, but the real feature to me is the action. If there's one do-it-all keyboard action I've tried, this is it. It's got its own unique feel, not quite like anything else, and I felt I had all the dynamic control I could want, whether for piano, Rhodes, or organ. Most intriguing to me, I felt it added to my speed and dexterity - I could play faster on it with more control than on anything I own. And it's got polyphonic aftertouch.



I do own one. It is the most expressive action I've ever played. It is just as controllable as the Steinway grand it sits across from. It is different. There is no escapement bump if you are into that, but that is something that the best pianos (like Fazioli's, etc) don't really have either. The action weighs off about the same as a real grand, but it feels lighter. You can fly up and down the keyboard. You can read my full review after purchasing it before playing one here:

http://www.nathanaeliversen.com/?p=298

I want a 2nd one. I am completely happy with it, and the integration with Mainstage is wonderful (I play mine out in a band context several times a month also. The portability is absolutely excellent if it ever leaves your studio. The build quality is outstanding. It is expensive for a controller. I has no extra knobs or buttons. But the action is suberb. The poly-aftertouch is real, controllable, and quite useful. It is the most expressive "electronic" keyboard I've ever played, and company support is wonderful. I've emailed them several times on weekends and heard back in less than an hour. You can't beat that. 

It is wonderful to use with the Pianoteq modeled piano and a continuous damper pedal like the Yamaha FC-3. Again it isn't that it is perfectly real if you have a real grand to compare it to, but the expresiveness and response is the same. You instantly fall into making music, because it the expression is right, if that makes sense. It is a tool for musicians for sure.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 31, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Fri May 31 said:


> I just upgraded my keystation 61es to an Alesis Q88, and even though they are essentially identical, the Alesis actually has a better key bed. Better action, better response. And it's Black! So I would recommend it over the 88es.



Ah ha! Interesting, thanks for this feedback. Still so hungry for real users' feedback on alternatives to the es88.


----------



## Justin Miller (May 31, 2013)

I was planning on getting a Doepfer, is it nice to work with (as opposed to M-Audio key station pro 88 ) ?


----------



## munician (May 31, 2013)

I 've been using Doepfers - currently a LMK2+, - it must be at least 10 years old now. I like the action a lot!

Every once in a while I have problems with the contacts - or whatever you call them - between the Hammer and the electronics. Then I open it up and clean it with canned air and it works again...


----------



## germancomponist (May 31, 2013)

I never would buy one without aftertouch..... .


----------



## MrCambiata (May 31, 2013)

The Akai MPK88 has aftertouch, looks like a nice option.


----------



## dcoscina (May 31, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 30 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> I haven't made it down to west la music yet.. or somewhere where they will have a lot of keyboards!
> 
> ...



Paul, I have used the PC8LE and it doesn't quite have the same action feel as the PC3x. The PC3K is the closest but you might not want to drop $2500 on what would ostensibly be a controller (unless you like Kurzweil's sounds- I do and augment my soft synths with it occasionally- and I gig once in blue moon).

Here is another one to investigate at a cheaper price point

http://kurzweil.com/product/sp5-8/

http://kurzweil.com/product/sp4-8/


----------



## Justin Miller (May 31, 2013)

What do you use aftertouch for? I've never had access to that feature.


----------



## Blakus (May 31, 2013)

I use the PC3K as my controller, I LOVE the thing. I personally only wanted semi weighted, so I went for the PC3K7.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (May 31, 2013)

Justin Miller @ Fri May 31 said:


> What do you use aftertouch for? I've never had access to that feature.



With synths, mostly to control vibrato through an LFO... With a bit of tweaking you can get something very playable.


----------

